# peppermint shrimp



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Do these guys normally act like cleaners? I added one to my DT today, and my flame angel immediately confronted it. At first I was kind of nervous, but the pep shrimp did a little swaying back and forth (kinda hypnotizing from my p.o.v.) And the flame sat and stared for a minute... a few moments later he turned broadside to the shrimp and let the shrimp sweep him down with his antennae. Now it seems everytime my flame makes a lap around the tank he returns to the peppermint shrimp for a quick check off to make sure hes clean!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not observed this personally, but it definitely sounds like cleaning behavior.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Huh.. well I'll take it as luck, maybe the pep was just mimicking a cleaner because it was scared for its life by immediately meeting the flame angel once introduced to the tank lol. It has still done it a few times, but only with the flame angel so far.


----------

